# No one who can rise before dawn 360 days a year fails to make his family rich (proverb)



## MaximuS.111

Hello! 
Could somebody write this proverb for me in chinese?
The proverb goes like this: "No one who can rise before dawn 360 days a year fails to make his family rich"
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ghabi

Hi Maximus! Do you want to translate this into Chinese, or do you mean there's such a proverb in Chinese and you want to find it out? If the latter, can you give us the source of the quotation?


----------



## ceowsz

"一年到头都在天还没亮的时候起床的人肯定能让家人过上好日子". Chinese always believe hard work and self-reliance will bring recompense.


----------



## MaximuS.111

*Ghabi, ceowsz* thanks for dropping by! 
I was wondering how this proverb is written in Chinese.  I picked it up in the book by Malcolm Gladwell 'Outliers'. It seems that *ceowsz* already provided the translation. Thanks!
Best of luck, mates!


----------



## eyesineyes

short version : 勤奋才能致福。


----------



## MaximuS.111

Hey, eyesineyes! 
How come you version is much shorter? Is it rephrased quote or precise how people usually say the proverb in China?


----------



## Razzle Storm

eyesineyes' version captures the essence of the meaning, which is that "hard work pays off", or literally "Good fortune requires diligence" (less colloquial translation), without being as wordy as the original quote.


----------



## Miyazakehime

I‘d say 一份耕耘，一份收获（No pains,no gains）


----------



## SuperXW

I'd say 早起的鸟儿有虫吃……


----------



## snipersun

If the word "rich" here means success ,you may use "天道酬勤" (PinYin: Tian Dao Chou Qin) will be better.


----------



## MaximuS.111

Thanks guys! Have you never heard that proverb in China?


----------



## snipersun

Of course, It's a well know proverb in China. Some people use this as their motto。


----------



## MaximuS.111

Thanks, *snipersun*! So how is it spelled in Chinese?


----------



## snipersun

"天道酬勤" (PinYin: Tian Dao Chou Qin)


----------



## Miyazakehime

I guess in Chinese,there're no proverb perfectly correspond to the English one.
There're only some which have a similar meaning like those given above.


----------



## fashionjewelry

snipersun said:


> "天道酬勤" (PinYin: Tian Dao Chou Qin)



I think you  are  right


----------



## MaximuS.111

Thanks a lot, guys!


----------



## Dragonseed

SuperXW said:


> I'd say 早起的鸟儿有虫吃……


I have always wondered about the 早起的虫 though...


----------

